#ubuntu-ch 2014-02-22
<david__> Bonjour,tout le monde
#ubuntu-ch 2017-02-24
<gpf_> hello?
#ubuntu-ch 2018-02-20
<tribaal> hi all
<tribaal> WaVeR: do you hoave some notes from last friday?
<tribaal> WaVeR: I saw your ping in #ubuntu-meeting - I'll ping my colleagues when they wake up
<WaVeR> Hi all
<WaVeR> tribaal> yep. I'll write you back regarding that
#ubuntu-ch 2019-02-22
<artisky> hello
#ubuntu-ch 2020-02-22
<pytoprog> Hêllo
